# 410 Coalition Goes Out In Style~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 23, 2008)

The Last Saturday, of the Gun Season 2008,  the 410 Coalition, did well,  with a total of 19 rabbits.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 23, 2008)

Y'all boys did good, that's a truckload !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks like yall had a great hunt. Looks like you might need a longer tailgate.


----------



## bcleveland (Feb 23, 2008)

must have had a blast


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 23, 2008)

dang... great end to the season aint it???


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 23, 2008)

more pictures from todays hunt.


----------



## Josh0031 (Feb 23, 2008)

good deal


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 23, 2008)

*Big Old Thanks for the Invite, to Rabbit Hunt Your Property Mr. Bill ~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Saturday the 23rd. the 410 coalition was invited, to bring the pack of hounds, down to Mr.Bill's property in either Hancock, or Putman County? Our Guide, was "Beavers 6" and man did he do a good job! 

At noon, we had a total of 9 rabbits, and the hounds were pretty well ran out, due to the hot weather. I had a pack of 10 hounds, with three males, Pretty Boy Floyd, Philly, & Jeb. The remainder was young girls, some less than   a year old. Red Fern, Reba, Flirt, Rosetta, Dixie, Bean & Drops.  ( all hounds and 9 rabbits at lunch)

After a real good meal, brought out to us, by Mr. Bill, our guide Beaver 6, and his old time buddy Keith Edwards "Pudding" sometime goes by Ballground, said they wanted to ease over to their HONEY HOLD ??  Man, I am thinking I been in honey all morning! Well this young man was a good Sport, ask if any of 410 Coalition boys had an extra 410, as he want to hunt in Style like the rest of us Hill Billy's. The least, that we could do, was Not take him and  wore our hounds, to his Honey Hole!  Bingo, tail gate drops and rabbits were running everywhere! I even shot a rabbit all by myself? 

In a couple of hours, the hounds were ran out so we call it a day, getting 10 rabbits our of his Honey Hole! 

Thanks,  Bill, Randel, David, Jay  and the Best Guide, we ever had the pleasure of following around,  for a super good day of Frindship, and exercise. Looking foward  to next season.  We had lots of fun and meet some good folks this year, Beable Boy you were missed, for sure.

Keep Looking UP
D.R.``````````````````````````````````````````











`````


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 23, 2008)

man i should have been there.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 23, 2008)

Heck of a hunt DR.....Congrats on another great season...


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 23, 2008)

Like always,We had a good time.
Thanks Daddy Rabbit
Some good guys to hunt with.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Feb 23, 2008)

i can taste the fried rabbit just from the pictures


----------



## zman (Feb 23, 2008)

what a way to go out. good job dr


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 24, 2008)

all i can say is WOW looks like a great day,



oh yea daddy rabbit it was kinston/snow hill N.C.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Good job D.R. and gang!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Feb 24, 2008)

Good deal looks like fun


----------



## carabrook (Feb 24, 2008)

dang thats a lot of skinning, could make yourselves some new clothes with that much hide


----------



## Ballground (Feb 24, 2008)

Had a great time daddy rabbit, i told yaw this would be a heck of a hunt. Can't wait till next year. Maybe next year me and ole dirtroad will have a little competion.Thanks for letting me go with yaw this 20 plus years now.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 24, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm fry em up bisquits,gravy,rice,,,droolin....!!! congrats yall ....nice haul..


----------



## creekbender (Feb 24, 2008)

wish i couldve been there daddy rabbit , looks like ya'll had the   .410's smoking , i'll give ya a ring here in a lil while and see about hooking up with doc and you tommorow if ya'll are still goin.


----------



## Cooper's (Feb 24, 2008)

Dr, I printed off the picture I think Jelly Bean and Gum Drop was in.Those are some pretty hounds. Glad I've bought several from you over the years. They are some fine hounds!! I've been extremely happy with them. Thanks again Ron Cooper


----------



## Beagle Boy (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow. Great hunt guys. I've never been anywhere and killed 19 rabbits. Best I ever did was 16 one day in Oglethorpe County... and that was in the old days of hunting with the big 20. 

It's impressive to say the least to see 19 rabbits shot with .410s. 

Come on guys, who was top dawg? Doc, Puddin'? Let's hear it.

DR, glad to see you learning how to use that new computer. Looking forward to seeing you this week. That little red puppy I got from you a few weeks back is looking real good. Gunned her yesterday evening for the first time, and she came right  in behind her mama. I thought she was going to take that rabbit away, reminded me of Whitetail. Better keep Doc away from this pup.

She's the hardest hunting little thing I got in the kennel. She just won't quit, has a clear little mouth. I believe she'll make my best jump dog, we'll see. She hits it hard. Watched her take a few checks, too. And oh yeah, watched her pass up a deer, too. Had the collar on since she's so young, but this deer about ran over my hounds and she never paid it any attention. Five minutes later they ran a rabbit track right across where that deer had been and she never missed a lick on that rabbit.

See you Thursday!


----------



## Ballground (Feb 25, 2008)

Dirtroad was top man with 5  Doc had 4 I had 3 DR had 1 i don't know the numbers on the other boy's wished you where there beagle boy it was a blast.


----------



## kountry123man (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like yall had alot of fun that day.  How many did yall end up with for the season?  Did any of those rabbits have little ones in them?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 25, 2008)

*~~~~~~~I might as well tell the Stats.~~~~~~~~~>*

Beagle Boy, I just layed low untill Pudding started giving out how everyone came out, for the day.

I want to tell you all the Stats.

Pudding shot seven (7) times in the morning and had No rabbits! (Rolling on the floor laughing) !!
I never fired my gun untill after lunch, I was seeing rabbits all the time! Was trying to point them out to the fellows that had never been rabbit hunting, and the property owners, they did all get a rabbit that day, so I felt real good about myself! Then at lunch they wanted to move to the Honey Hole and get just 5 more rabbits and that would give us the best day for this year with a total of 14, so I am game, we moved and I shot one (1) time and brought our the 14th. rabbit of the day! 

Pudding continues to fire away and I lost count?  I had a ball and still have some shell left, from that hunt. I don't think I can say that for some of my Coalition Members, maybe they will tell you their Stats.

Excellant fellows, to be in the woods with, very good 
Sports!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## creekbender (Feb 25, 2008)

just wanted to tell you daddy rabbit thanks for a good season again and thanks for letting me join in , i had fun today wish i couldve just out shot ol doc , but man it was alot of fun .


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 25, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> Wow. Great hunt guys. I've never been anywhere and killed 19 rabbits. Best I ever did was 16 one day in Oglethorpe County... and that was in the old days of hunting with the big 20.
> 
> It's impressive to say the least to see 19 rabbits shot with .410s.
> 
> ...



5 with the pump.
Never broke out the auto.


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 25, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> 5 with the pump.
> Never broke out the auto.



well ant you something.


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 25, 2008)

DR ill be ready on thursday.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 25, 2008)

We hunted today, in Lincoln County only got 6 but the weather was hot by noon, 68 degrees. The season ends this Friday the 29th. so I have no way of knowing how many we will get, remainder of the week? We have shoot 168 so far, this year.
I gave those 19 that we took on Saturday, to one of the land owners, as he wanted them, therefore I don't know if any were breed or not?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 26, 2008)

curtis lowe said:


> well ant you something.


Me and Ballground are undefeated again,two years running.Don't hate the player,hate the game.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 26, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~Who is the ONLY one to shoot a Single Shot 410~~~~~~~~?*

Can anyone name the only person to shoot a single shot, 410, and would they want , to compeat with him next year for the Championship?

It is not Bin Lauden, either?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beavers 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks daddy rabbit for a great hunt. It was my first rabbit hunt. I think you guys may have another regular on the rabbit trail next year!!! Maybe I will give dirtroad and ballground a little competion. After I get a few hunts under my belt.


----------



## Ballground (Feb 27, 2008)

Not me, i need every shell i can get, shot 15 times killed 3 rabbits.Oh'yeah we know who shots the only single shot daddyrabbit.


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 27, 2008)

Ballground said:


> Not me, i need every shell i can get, shot 15 times killed 3 rabbits.Oh'yeah we know who shots the only single shot daddyrabbit.




just wait until tomorrow.


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 27, 2008)

Dang Beavers,that is a brute in your avatar.What did it score and weight?Don't shock me DR,back to rabbit hunting..................


----------



## Beavers 6 (Feb 29, 2008)

It scored 177. Weight was 275. It was a great hunt I will share the story with you sometime.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 3, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~`````You got that right~~~~~~~~~~>*

I would love to see that deer walking around and Old Pudding see it with  his 410??

D.R.


----------



## Ballground (Mar 3, 2008)

I know 1 thing it would have #5 shot in some where!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 5, 2008)

*````````````````How was those Fast Rabbits~~~~~~~~~~~~>?*

Ballground, did you and Pop, cook up any of those, Fast Rabbits, from Putman, County ?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ballground (Mar 5, 2008)

Daddy called this morning, cooked'em last night, said they where good.I just like to shoot at'em.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 8, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~Southern Gospel Music~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Anyone wanting to hear some real good Southern Gospel Music, is invited to be at the Boman, Ga. Methodist Church this coming Sunday,  the 9th. at 11:00 A.M.

The Dove Sisters & Gus, will be the singers. They use me as the Equipment and Set up man!

Keep Looking Up.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## curtis lowe (Mar 8, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Anyone wanting to hear some real good Southern Gospel Music, is invited to be at the Boman, Ga. Methodist Church this coming Sunday,  the 9th. at 11:00 A.M.
> 
> The Dove Sisters & Gus, will be the singers. They use me as the Equipment and Set up man!
> 
> ...



thay know how to rock the house.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 9, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~Correction~~~~~~~~To Singing~~~~~~>*

Sorry CURTIS LOWE, I fail to mention that YOU, help us out set up sometimes !!

Like yesterday, in all that Wind!!


Thanks Alots!

Keep Looking Up
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## curtis lowe (Mar 9, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Sorry CURTIS LOWE, I fail to mention that YOU, help us out set up sometimes !!
> 
> Like yesterday, in all that Wind!!
> 
> ...




any time pop.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 12, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Duck In Hartwell~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Hay "duck" In Hartwell, Ga. I Made This Post So It Will Find It's Way Back To The Top.
D.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## DCarter001 (Mar 12, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit,
You, Stew., and the kids need to plan a weekend down Baxley way next fall.  Lea and I would love to have you guys down for a weekend of catchin up and listening to the hounds.  Anyway, I need to legitimately establish a membership into the 410 coalition.  
Let the Vanna folks know we love 'em and miss them all.
God Bless,
DC


----------



## Beagle Boy (Mar 13, 2008)

Say.... Baxley, GA! I don't know if those DR hounds have ever seen one of those famous marsh rabbits. You should travel a bit east and take him down and chase a few of those around, that'd be a trip. 

Those red dogs may just like a trip to the beach.


----------



## smith (Mar 13, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Hay "duck" In Hartwell, Ga. I Made This Post So It Will Find It's Way Back To The Top.
> D.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



Hello Good Friend...I am Rocky Smith...and it is Great to see your Hunting and having a good time...A man (Cooper)
called for me...but I'm working a shut down at the Paper Mill and I get home late...and pretty well hit the shower and bed...I should have a little more time to chat after this week...Good Night Daddy Rabbit and all folks on here...


----------



## dognducks (Mar 13, 2008)

attn. .410 coalition i'd like to extend an invite to yall next year to my swamp in Paulding county. 400 acres loaded with big swamp rabbits. We've had a few good hunts out there with ameatur packs but i'd like to hunt of some of the famous daddy rabbit dogs. haha. Next season i'll send yall a message if yall are willing to drive up here and let the dogs loose. yes i have a .410 and am willing to put down the big bore 12 gauge to go with yalls stye.

Zach


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 14, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> attn. .410 coalition i'd like to extend an invite to yall next year to my swamp in Paulding county. 400 acres loaded with big swamp rabbits. We've had a few good hunts out there with ameatur packs but i'd like to hunt of some of the famous daddy rabbit dogs. haha. Next season i'll send yall a message if yall are willing to drive up here and let the dogs loose. yes i have a .410 and am willing to put down the big bore 12 gauge to go with yalls stye.
> 
> Zach



Sounds like fun.I love rolling cane cutters with my .410.


----------



## dognducks (Mar 14, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> Sounds like fun.I love rolling cane cutters with my .410.



might have to step it up with a 20 gauge to take down these bunnies.


----------



## creekbender (Mar 14, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> might have to step it up with a 20 gauge to take down these bunnies.



nah , them .410's will roll em just fine


----------



## curtis lowe (Mar 14, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> attn. .410 coalition i'd like to extend an invite to yall next year to my swamp in Paulding county. 400 acres loaded with big swamp rabbits. We've had a few good hunts out there with ameatur packs but i'd like to hunt of some of the famous daddy rabbit dogs. haha. Next season i'll send yall a message if yall are willing to drive up here and let the dogs loose. yes i have a .410 and am willing to put down the big bore 12 gauge to go with yalls stye.
> 
> Zach



thats cool.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 14, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~Cane Cutters, and 410's go together~~~~~~~~~~~>*

We will ride to that County to run a Swamper, for sure. I have been to Buchanan, in Haralson county many times to run my hounds at an ARHA Field trial. In fact one of the 410 Coalition Members, Gus Mitchell, has been on a job there at Rockmart, in Polk County for over a year now.

Just hang on to this phone number, well I may want  to send, you a p.m.Sounds good, we just to  a #4 shot when shooting those Big Boys.

Thanks,
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 14, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rocky Smith & Radar~~~~~~~~>*

Rocky say good to see you on Woodys . It has been awhile, for sure! 

I sent you a p.m. and talked about my hound "Pretty Boy Floyd" he is out of your old Grand Field Ch. Honey Spring Radar!

Cooper will want to talk to you about, that old boy, as no one can belive what he could do with a rabbit track!!

Keep Looking Up
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 14, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> might have to step it up with a 20 gauge to take down these bunnies.


Usually it's not the gun,anyways.I want step "down"to a 
20 guage.One member of the coalition claims he killed a "kangaroo"at 70yds.(running)


----------



## curtis lowe (Mar 14, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> Usually it's not the gun,anyways.I want step "down"to a
> 20 guage.One member of the coalition claims he killed a "kangaroo"at 70yds.(running)



yepp he was going about 90mph,it was a tough shot but i got it done.


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 15, 2008)

curtis lowe said:


> yepp he was going about 90mph,it was a tough shot but i got it done.


I thought it was in a "deep"creek....
or were we hunting in Ballground?


----------



## creekbender (Mar 15, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> Usually it's not the gun,anyways.I want step "down"to a
> 20 guage.One member of the coalition claims he killed a "kangaroo"at 70yds.(running)



i'll admit it , it was me , he came past me @ 68yds to be correct and i throwed up the gun and whaabam he is dead.


----------



## curtis lowe (Mar 15, 2008)

creekbender said:


> i'll admit it , it was me , he came past me @ 68yds to be correct and i throwed up the gun and whaabam he is dead.



we all know it was me not you.(you ant that good of a shot to hit them fast things)


----------



## Beagle Boy (Mar 15, 2008)

curtis lowe said:


> we all know it was me not you.(you ant that good of a shot to hit them fast things)



You know only Minnie Pearl can make a 68-yard killing shot on a rabbit...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 15, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Paulding County Here we come~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Beagle Boy, want to go to Paulding, County and shoot some Swamp Rabbits, come January?

I bet Patty Cake would like those big old things, they smell so strong, and anyone can hit them!!

Keep Looking up
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------



## curtis lowe (Mar 15, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> and anyone can hit them!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> yeah even creekbender can hit them.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Mar 16, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Beagle Boy, want to go to Paulding, County and shoot some Swamp Rabbits, come January?
> 
> I bet Patty Cake would like those big old things, they smell so strong, and anyone can hit them!!
> 
> ...



DR, Yes, Yes, Yes, let's head out I-20 and shoot some big swampers! Patty Cake and that Black Lil' Mustang I got will be all over some big canecutters... say, I'm ready to head that way come this December!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 20, 2008)

*Rabbit Season Opens~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

ONLY 240 days, to the Gun Season Opens!!

November the 15th.  Oh Boy!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~bang, bang, bang~~~~~~~~~~~~~> ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~410's only~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>>


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 20, 2008)

Yup! Only 240 days!  
I’m calling this my re-building year LOL.  
I’ve gotten some new dogs, figured out what was wrong with some current dogs and sent some out to pasture.  I’m going to train even more this year and hopefully have a much better pack this year.  Last years was a disappointment but an improvement from the year before that.  I learn more every year and get better trained dogs every year.  

I’m gonna tear em up in 09!  Post deer season clubs grab some members; send me an invite and Ill show up with the dogs!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 23, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~I hate to tell you~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Beagle Boy:

I hate to tell you, but the two litter mates that I still have here in my Kennels, "Yo-- Momma" & "Savanna" have already seen thier first rabbits, at 3 months old!!

Doc, has a tought one in that little, White & lemon pups!!

D.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Mojo^ (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks like a ton of fun! Daddy Rabbit, what is the gentleman wearing the orange hat in the second photograph holding? Is that a pistol grip single shot shotgun of some type with a red dot on top or what? Do y'all commonly use a pistol grip type set-up in your hunts? That's new to me but now that I think about it, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 24, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~Thanks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

That old man, with the Big Orange Hat, is none other than "The Daddy Rabbit" in Person. I cut that old single shot Stevens, 410 down about 25 years ago, to get it as light as possable. I also can handle it, lots faster in the brush and briar patches! I did cut the barrel off too short had to press a 20 G. barrel over the short 410 G. to make it 18" and Legal. I have a Simmons Red Dot scope, and been shooting it this way for years.

Rabbits Beware !!

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Mojo^ (Mar 24, 2008)

That's just plain cool Daddy Rabbit. I bet that thing is a sho'nuf wabbit whacker.


----------



## HunterDoug (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey DR,

Tell ol Pudding to put down that 410 and get a 12.  He won't be missing them then.  Hey, nice looking red ticks.  Me and ol Brad missed catching up with you this year in Wilkes County but your buddy David re joined.  Maybe we can catch you next January.  Nothing better that rabbit stew, rice, gravy and biscuits.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## redtick (Mar 26, 2008)

HunterDoug said:


> Hey DR,
> 
> Tell ol Pudding to put down that 410 and get a 12.  He won't be missing them then.  Hey, nice looking red ticks.  Me and ol Brad missed catching up with you this year in Wilkes County but your buddy David re joined.  Maybe we can catch you next January.  Nothing better that rabbit stew, rice, gravy and biscuits.
> 
> ...



Doug I am getting hungry just thinking about it! Well I dont eat many rabbits but I do like to hear beagle music. With DR along you will have plenty of music and maybe a tale or two.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Apr 1, 2008)

This is for you Dead Eye~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>

Curtis Lowe is my Grandson, and Dirt Road is my son, they all shoot 410's

We give them rabbits a Sporting Chance!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 5, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Hello.., My son "Dirt Road" and member of the 410 Coalition, sent me this old Post that we made back in 08, of some rabbit hunts, that we took. 

I had Open Heart Surgery and miss out on most of this years (09) gun season.  Just wanted to let you know that maybe, just maybe with good Luck, we can join you for a rabbit hunt on your property. You just send me an e-mail and let us know when it would be a good time. I suppose it will have to be 2010, but we sill hunt just as always, near 70 years, but going strong!!

Keep Looking Up!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~D.R.


----------

